# Soil Test - 2020/2021 game plan



## Ryanmorales88 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I live in Natick Massachusetts and I just did a backyard reno of KBG (Bluebank, Bluenote, Bewitched). I am looking for a plan for the rest of the year and 2021 for the newly reno'd backyard (5,000sq ft), but also the front yard (1,250 sq ft) which will be reno'd Fall 2021, but is pretty much 100% crab grass at this point. I will list what I have done for the backyard below. As for the front yard, I would love to know what course of action I should take to amend the soil so that it is healthy/ready for 2021 reno (probably more kbg - cultivar recommendations would be appreciated!).

*Pictures/video/soil test at bottom of post*

Backyard:
killed lawn - don't remember exact date
07/26/20 - Aerated
08/03/20 - Applied lime at 30lbs per k
08/07/20 - Leveled lawn with 10 cubic yards of top soil
08/13/20 - Applied RGS (3oz per k) & Humic (6oz per k)
08/14/20 - Applied air8 (6oz per k) and microgreen (6oz per k)
08/16/20 - Applied tenacity, seeded, rolled in and raked seed, top dressed with peat moss
08/30/20 - Applied first round of fertilizer (15-0-15)at .25lbs N per k
09/07/20 - First mow with scotts 20" manual reel mower
09/12/20 - Applied RGS (3oz per k) & Humic (6oz per k)
09/13/20 - Applied air8 (6oz per k) and microgreen (6oz per k)
09/13/20 - Applied second round of fert (15-0-15)at .25lbs N per k
09/20/20 - Applied third round of fert (15-0-15) at .25lbs N per k
Pending items:
1. Another round of tenacity? what rate per k? (lots of weeds, mostly crab grass & goose grass) - Some of the lawn seams to be in an endless sprout and pout and I am not positive that all of it has been cut once, so I am hesitant on applying tenacity, let me know if I should.
2. Another round of dolomitic; lime at 30lbs per k Oct 1st?
3. Fert every week at .25lbs N per k until end of growing season (early November?)
4. Mow, mow, mow
5. Watering 20 minutes 2x a day (Is this how long I should be water a month in?)
6. Am I missing anything else I should be doing?

*Side note - I had a very small bit of PB in the reno about 10 days in, but doesn't look to have damaged too much - I applied Scott's ex disease at curative rate, didn't seem to do much, but the PB subsided as temps went down overnight*

Front yard:
Only thing I have done is applied lime at 30lbs per k on 08/03/20

Now my ask of all of you is.... What should my 2020/2021 plan be? So much to think about:

Pre-emergent timings, lime treatments, fertilizing/N blitz to spread KBG in thin areas, Bio-stimulants, preventative grub treatments, preventative fungicide treatments, etc...

The list seems endless, but if any of you could help me tackle a comprehensive list on what the rest of the year/next year should look like and when to do these things, I would be so extremely grateful!

Backyard reno time-lapse video(Youtube link)






Backyard reno 2020







Crabgrass front yard


----------



## Ryanmorales88 (Apr 30, 2020)

@g-man if you end up getting some time this weekend, let me know what your thoughts are. I am happy to answer any questions you might have on my current setup/situation. Thanks in advance!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Both have low pH. You need to do a lot of lime. The reno area, wait until November to drop some serious lime (50lb/ksqft). Use regular dolomatic lime and not the fast acting type.

Both lawns have very high phosphorus. You should avoid more phosphorus.

Both lawns could use potassium. Start in spring with monthly application. Check the soil remediation guide for products you could use.

Your test doesn't have iron or sulfur, so I cant recommend anything for those.

In April, do more lime and continue every 6 months until you reach the total they gave you.

The cool season guide has details on the prem to use in spring and the timing. It also has the grub control products.

You should not need to be doing water 2x a day at this point. Once a day should be enough and if is cloudy/cold, then skip.


----------



## Ryanmorales88 (Apr 30, 2020)

@g-man thank you for this, super helpful. I have a couple more questions for you regarding your reply,

1. Do you know any brands for non-fast acting lime? I am having a tough time finding some at local stores, they all seem to be "fast acting"
2. How much water should I be aiming for on the once per day/ don't water on cloudy days?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Try Home Depot. I'm guessing this is dolomitic, though they unhelpfully don't provide the label information:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lb-Pelletized-Limestone-54803/202312836
Look at the label at the store and see if it has both calcium and magnesium. If so, that's dolomitic.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@virginiabri Data sheet (SDS link at the bottom) states 99% calcium carbonate.

https://images.homedepot-static.com/catalog/pdfImages/5e/5eabdb93-02ec-4e24-968e-c18e7f8e754a.pdf

Also OP you might want to blur out your address and name in your post. This seems like a super friendly forum but you never know what kind of people are online.


----------



## Ryanmorales88 (Apr 30, 2020)

@virginiabri thank you for mentioning this! I totally missed this, much appreciated!


----------

